# Comic Book DS V1.0 Released!



## Vince989 (Oct 6, 2006)

*Comic Book DS V1.0 Released!*

Finally something good to read comics on-the-go!








Francis Bonnin has released just yesterday a great homebrew, ComicBookDS. It can take folders, RAR, Zip, CBR (ComicBook RAR) and CBZ (ComicBook Zip) files, and generate a file you can use on your NDS. You can view them in a few modes, along with deciding if you want to show them horizontally and vertically, and you can even set the backlight on the fly!








You can find more info here, and a download link here


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice, hope it's fast. I hate the PSP when it comes to manga-


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Oct 6, 2006)

*G6 Lite Users - A Simple Guide!*
(I will be updating this post with more info as I find out more, check back for new info)

as I posted in another thread (specifically referring to using the Comic Book reader in combination with the G6 Lite):




QUOTE(BlazedMonkey @ Oct 6 2006 said:


> I've had a chance to play with this thing a little bit, and I've figured a few things out.
> 
> 1.Â Make sure you extract your comic book images to a folder:Â If you have .cbr files, either rename the file extension to .rar and extract them to a folder, or just use 7zip and extract them directly from the .cbr)
> 2.Â In PictoDS, use the "Add folder" button, and add the folder you just extracted, then click convert.
> ...


----------



## hey_suburbia (Oct 6, 2006)

Awesome.

Digg this to get the word out:

http://digg.com/gaming_news/Comic_Book_DS_released


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE(Vince989 @ Oct 6 2006 said:


> Francis Bonnin has released just yesterday a great homebrew, ComicBookDS. It can take folders, *RAR, Zip, CBR (ComicBook RAR) and CBZ (ComicBook Zip) files,* and generate a file you can use on your NDS. You can view them in a few modes, along with deciding if you want to show them horizontally and vertically, and you can even set the backlight on the fly!




This feature doesn't currently seem to be working (unless I'm missing something completely).  I posted a functional workaround above ^^^


----------



## HugeCock (Oct 6, 2006)

Hope this thing is good, currently downloading 40 gigs of comics.....of 14 seeders lol. Can't wait to try this


----------



## ds6220 (Oct 6, 2006)

this thing sounds great!!!! Can anyone comment on the speed (time it takes to load one panel to the next for instance)


----------



## hypocrite (Oct 6, 2006)

it loads the images faster then moonshell on my SC Lite i love this porgram


----------



## Vince989 (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE(BlazedMonkey @ Oct 6 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Vince989 @ Oct 6 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Francis Bonnin has released just yesterday a great homebrew, ComicBookDS. It can take folders, *RAR, Zip, CBR (ComicBook RAR) and CBZ (ComicBook Zip) files,* and generate a file you can use on your NDS. You can view them in a few modes, along with deciding if you want to show them horizontally and vertically, and you can even set the backlight on the fly!
> ...


Actually, had it been hard to make it work, I would have posted some infos. However, I've tried it with "Book of Bunny Suicide", a folder of jpg files, that I made in a zip and renamed into CBZ. I've only had to open the CBZ, press the button to create it, took the right one from the "nds" folder, and it worked right away. However, with another comics pack, which was in cbz too, but had .gif files instead, it didn't work. I suspect the gif files have something to do with it, though... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it's a great release, and I'll have to find a way to cram all those NES, GBX, GBA, and all those great NDS roms together, along with some comic books now, as it wasn't hard enough before that... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Vince989


----------



## Shinji (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Oct 6 2006 said:


> Hope this thing is good, currently downloading 40 gigs of comics.....of 14 seeders lol. Can't wait to try this



Holy crap, 40 gigs of comics?!  Are they the "Adult Comics"?


----------



## ds6220 (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE(hypocrite @ Oct 6 2006 said:


> it loads the images faster then moonshell on my SC Lite i love this porgram


very nice. Now I am past excited and in the elated territory.


----------



## Nojoy (Oct 6, 2006)

A truly brillant app for the DS... Have tried it with several CBR files and had no major issues yet... 
Have a few issues of Uncle Scrooge and some Fullmetal Alchemist manga on my SC now. I wish there was a way to make the zoom adjustable to different sizes, but it's a minor quibble as far as I'm concerned...






[edited to remove self repeating stupidity]


----------



## Tigerstar (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow, it works really well! I just stuffed a few issues of _Yotsuba&!_ in to test it out, and the performance is excellent - very fast and smooth (I'm using a G6 Lite, for the record). Personally, I'd want to batch-resize the images a little before copying them over (the originals are 820x1200 and come up rather large in the zoomed view, and could stand to be smaller without sacrificing readability; also it'd make the final ROMs more compact). My biggest complaint would be that the PictoDS packager is rather slow when processing the images, but that's not really a major problem. I also have the problem where it crashes pressing start or select though, so no brightness adjustment for me. It's still awesome work nonetheless.


----------



## HugeCock (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Oct 6 2006 said:


> Holy crap, 40 gigs of comics?!Â Are they the "Adult Comics"?Â


LOL No, just everything DC and marvel has done in the past 10 years =) going slowwwwwwwwwww....may have to scan my own sam and max as I cant find em anywhere.


----------



## Tuxedo Kamen (Oct 6, 2006)

This program sounds awesome. Congratulations to its creator, and I'll probably use it some time in the future.


----------



## DsMan (Oct 6, 2006)

This sounds great I cant get it to work on the M3 though, does anyone know what to do to get it to work or is it not made for the M3 yet


----------



## Qpido (Oct 6, 2006)

Man, This morning I was actually thinking "I wanna read my downloaded Civil War! comics on my DS!" and now there's a program that let's me do it!
Gonna try this out right now.

Q~


----------



## Keeper (Oct 7, 2006)

QUOTE(DsMan @ Oct 7 2006 said:


> This sounds great I cant get it to work on the M3 though, does anyone know what to do to get it to work or is it not made for the M3 yet



Just make the comic nds file, copy the regular .nds file over and then use the Start button to start it up on your ds instead of A. Works a charm on my M3 CF


----------



## 754boy (Oct 7, 2006)

I dont think I should be saying this but....what the hell, I'm gonna say it anyway: This is HELLA nice for porn viewing lol


----------



## blackeromegalon (Oct 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Keeper @ Oct 6 2006 said:


> QUOTE(DsMan @ Oct 7 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > This sounds great I cant get it to work on the M3 though, does anyone know what to do to get it to work or is it not made for the M3 yet
> ...



Hey, you're right! It works with me now.
Thanks for the suggestion.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All that's missing from this homebrew is left-handed mode.


----------



## darkbliss (Oct 7, 2006)

9.5/10 for this application.  Props to Francis.

- For M3 Lite, i converted a few .CBR files and they turned out awesome.  Make sure you select the .nds.gba, it works fine.  

- Select doesn't work for me either but i'm not too worried about that


----------



## chillyp (Oct 7, 2006)

Does this program have any issues for anyone else when dealing with gifs? I've got a few black and white comics in gif format and it seems to just crash when trying to make thumbnails.


----------



## dude1 (Oct 7, 2006)

works great for my naruto and other manga 
good job


----------



## Captain Hook (Oct 7, 2006)

This is great only one problem wheres the love for the lefty's. The should hook it up where i can hold it upside down from the standard right hand configuration.


----------



## RandomHero420 (Oct 7, 2006)

I dun o I cant get it to work. I try to add the correct files and it always makes the same output file size of 447kb and then when I load it there is nothing in it. Also when watching the program it only takes 2 seconds and doesn't show the cbr getting extracted. any help would be appreciated thank you


----------



## RandomHero420 (Oct 7, 2006)

got it to work, I put it in a zip file instead of cbr


----------



## amrod (Oct 7, 2006)

rockin prorgam... just gotta use jpgs (I tried PNG and it frooze) 

Very fast on supercard too


----------



## HugeCock (Oct 7, 2006)

Looks good so far...is there a zoom out option?


----------



## SaiZou (Oct 7, 2006)

sry if this is off topic but what do u guys look at?


----------



## A_Pinkus (Oct 7, 2006)

Anyone know about how many comic files you can fit in something that ends up in a file that doesen't fill up a whole card? (I'd like to get something that ends up the size of a larger NDS game)


----------



## Captain Hook (Oct 7, 2006)

It all depends on image quality and the size of the book really.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 7, 2006)

Anyone have any good websites to find some neat-o comics? Preferably the non-pornographic ones.


----------



## Nickel (Oct 7, 2006)

The only downside (if you can call it that) to this program is that it won't read your file if it is over 32mb. So you have to separate your pics that's all! I'm sure this will be rectified in future releases.


----------



## tjas (Oct 7, 2006)

it dosn't work on gbamp


----------



## Trune (Oct 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Captain Hook @ Oct 7 2006 said:


> It all depends on image quality and the size of the book really.




http://www.mangadownload.net/ -- Pretty big collection, Free registration required to download
http://souhaku.ufpag.com/ -- Not too bad, no registration.


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 7, 2006)

I have my comics as .pdf. Is it possible to view with this?


----------



## Trune (Oct 7, 2006)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Oct 7 2006 said:


> I have my comics as .pdf. Is it possible to view with this?



I tried making one with a PDF file but it didn't create. So I'd say no  :'(


----------



## hypocrite (Oct 7, 2006)

get Adobe Acrobat with it you cant export the images to jpg Files and then you can convert it for comic book DS .... Damn i love this programm


----------



## zatelli (Oct 7, 2006)

This HB is good as it is already , however it would be way better if could support ebook format in the near future. Thumbs up to developer though.
I  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that homebrew already.


----------



## miko (Oct 7, 2006)

I try it on G6 lite but only white screens...

Anybody else test it?
thx


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Oct 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Vince989 @ Oct 6 2006 said:


> Actually, had it been hard to make it work, I would have posted some infos. However, I've tried it with "Book of Bunny Suicide", a folder of jpg files, that I made in a zip and renamed into CBZ. I've only had to open the CBZ, press the button to create it, took the right one from the "nds" folder, and it worked right away. However, with another comics pack, which was in cbz too, but had .gif files instead, it didn't work. I suspect the gif files have something to do with it, though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, interesting.  A few notes for comparison:

1.  I'm using .jpg files as well, don't have anything that is .gif, so no difference there.
2.  The files I have origionally came in .cb*r* format, not .cb*z*, so that is how I've been using them.  The .cbr files have not been working.
3.  If I try to directly rename the file extension from .cbr to .cbz, then run them through the converter, it doesn't work, it just sits for about 2 minutes doing nothing, then goes back the the "create nds files" button.
4.  If I unpack the files from my .cbr into a folder, then zip the folder into a .zip file, then rename the extension to .cbz, it works, and the files are the correct size.
Alternatively, if I take that same .cbz file and change the extension to .cbr, when I run it through the converter, I end up with 448KB files that don't work.

*
EDIT:*  Holy CRAP!!  I just figure something out after doing some more testing:
If I extract the files to a folder first, and use the converter with the "Add folder" option to convert them, the files are 10MB when finished (the exact same size as the original files in the folder).  If I use the .cbz file I created, when the files are converted, the resulting .nds file is 20MB, *twice the size of the other one*!!!   That's messed up!





Looks like there are still some decent bugs left in the program, but for a v1.0, I'd say he's still done a wonderful job, and I'm very pleased.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Oct 7, 2006)

QUOTE(miko @ Oct 7 2006 said:


> I try it on G6 lite but only white screens...
> 
> Anybody else test it?
> thx


read my post on page 1, I gave explicit instructions on how to make it work correctly.


----------



## NGRaziel (Oct 7, 2006)

http://sansanx.free.fr/ for the web comic featured in the screenshot, made by a friend of my sister, french only tough


----------



## Costello (Oct 7, 2006)

QUOTE(NGRaziel @ Oct 7 2006 said:


> http://sansanx.free.fr/ for the web comic featured in the screenshot, made by a friend of my sister, french only tough



Thank you, I've already read it all - it's very good.
I hope the author gets his comic published soon!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he deserves it!


----------



## pysio (Oct 7, 2006)

awsome !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rudy123 (Oct 7, 2006)

how I use this on supercard


----------



## OrR (Oct 7, 2006)

What does this do that DS Organize doesn't do better already? It's much more convenient to just drop the jpeg files onto your CF card than to convert them first, isn't it?


----------



## Killermech (Oct 7, 2006)

QUOTE(OrR @ Oct 7 2006 said:


> What does this do that DS Organize doesn't do better already? It's much more convenient to just drop the jpeg files onto your CF card than to convert them first, isn't it?



It's like printing a book on your printer and reading it (a highspeed printer, 3 pages per second). Or go to the localstore which takes 1min (and hands out free books ;P) and get the book instead.

This softwares purpose IS for reading comics on your nds and has alot of good features to do so compared to ds organize. You might wanna try it. DS organize does it job well for reading comics, but this programs purpose of life IS for reading comics.

Hopefully something makes sense of what I wrote


----------



## babelfish (Oct 7, 2006)

Taken from http://gnese.free.fr/NDS/ComicBookDS/



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A left handed mode and a manga mode will be added in the next version.



WooHoo, love for us lefty's!


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Oct 7, 2006)

Where does everyone download their comics too? Looking for Marvel stuff


----------



## HugeCock (Oct 7, 2006)

Asking for marvel stuff is probally against the rules since its liscensed however *I S*upp*O*se you could try and *hunt* down your own torrents......


----------



## amrod (Oct 7, 2006)

you can use pdf's if u print them off to jpg using paperless printer 

http://www.rarefind.com/paperlessprinter/downloads.html


----------



## anotheruser22 (Oct 8, 2006)

QUOTE(miko @ Oct 7 2006 said:


> I try it on G6 lite but only white screens...
> 
> Anybody else test it?
> thx




Make sure you copy the sc.nds file from the NDS directory over to your G6 lite. The others won't work. I've been using the U-disk manager to do this and it works fine. Also file size looks to be an issue. I believe someone said it needs to be under 32MB. I haven't tested but i've had issues with files around 50MB. 

Happy comicking  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This program is great although it's still pretty buggy. I've found it locks up when pushing buttons in a random order. If you're bored and have nothing to do  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , try pushing all the buttons on your DS randomly, it will lock up. 

I find the controls a bit hard to get used to. I used the little scroll feature with the enlarged screen on the left (DS sideways). I'd like to be able to go to the next picture but I seem to have to go back to the index and scroll to the next picture. It'd be nice if I could just push R and go to the next pic without loosing my setup.

Great program though


----------



## darkbliss (Oct 8, 2006)

QUOTE(anotheruser22 @ Oct 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(miko @ Oct 7 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I try it on G6 lite but only white screens...
> ...



If you hover your stylus at the bottom right cornor, a hand icon will pop which you can select to get to the next page.  Left corner, to go to the previous page, top right to 'duel screen' and top left to go back to index.

The controls are explained under the "OVERVIEW and DUAL SCREEN MODES controls" section at the official site.


----------



## DrediKnight (Oct 8, 2006)

How should my pages be named before conversion? I am getting black screens...


----------



## OrR (Oct 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Killermech @ Oct 7 2006 said:


> QUOTE(OrR @ Oct 7 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > What does this do that DS Organize doesn't do better already? It's much more convenient to just drop the jpeg files onto your CF card than to convert them first, isn't it?
> ...


Not really... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I guess I'll have to try this to compare but I'm too lazy at the moment. Isn't there anyone who has used both and can give a comparision? From the screenshots it looks like they control exactly the same... Does this also let you turn pages with L & R? Is it faster or slower when loading the next page? Is it just useful for carts that don't work with DS Organize or does it have any special features that make it worth all the effort of converting your comics to an .nds file?


----------



## xxmadxx (Oct 8, 2006)

just tried this and all i can say is wow great work indeed took me a minute to figure it out. but in the end it all worked perfectly great job guys !
i will enjoy this a great deal .


----------



## xxmadxx (Oct 8, 2006)

QUOTE(OrR @ Oct 7 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Killermech @ Oct 7 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(OrR @ Oct 7 2006 said:
> ...



for some of us dsorganize doesnt work very well , well actually it works fine just wont save so we dont bother installing it ( not the authors fault). if your just looking to read comics and dont want to or cant  use dsorganize then this is the thing for you. as far as converting goes its easy as pie. open the app load your comic and hit convert .. done . put file on cart and enjoy.l&r function as stated on website along with other button functions is .
OVERVIEW and DUAL SCREEN MODES controls:

If you click one of the corner of the touch screen, an icon will be displayed (during approximately a second).
Each icon has a particular action:

next page
previous page
switch between OVERVIEW and DUAL SCREEN modes
switch to the THUMBNAILS mode

You can move the stylus on the touch screen to change the displayed area.
The pad can also be used to change the displayed area (ABXY buttons allows a slower scroll).
While being on the right of the image, pressing the right key will move the visible area to the bottom on the left (and conversely while going on the left)
While being in bottom on the right, and going on the right, the next page will be displayed (the previous one is displayed while being at top left and going on the left)


At anytime:

* The L button switches between the 3 different view modes
* The R button switches from portrait mode to landscape mode
* The SELECT button changes the luminosity of the DS
* The START button displays various information (like the program version)


----------



## m_babble (Oct 8, 2006)

I converted the Jhonen Vasquez comic collection to .nds with it, if anyone is interested.

Included:
Bad Art Collection
Everything Can Be Beaten
Fillerbunny 1-3
I Feel Sick 1-2
Johnny The Homicidal Maniac 1-7
Squee! 1-4
The Ghost With Black Fingers


----------



## Heinrisch (Oct 8, 2006)

The .gba file works great on the EZ4, until you press the select button.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Oct 8, 2006)

QUOTE(m_babble @ Oct 8 2006 said:


> I converted the Jhonen Vasquez comic collection to .nds with it, if anyone is interested.
> 
> Included:
> Bad Art Collection
> ...


I would *definately* be interested in that, I've got the entire JTHM series in the hardback collection, as well as the individual comics, but I don't have the rest of Jhonen's work.  I've got a comic or two to trade myself, although my collection is extremely limited, as I'm just really getting into the comic scene.


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Heinrisch @ Oct 8 2006 said:


> The .gba file works great on the EZ4, until you press the select button.



What is the select button for?


----------



## ridgecity (Oct 8, 2006)

QUOTE(BlazedMonkey @ Oct 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(m_babble @ Oct 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I converted the Jhonen Vasquez comic collection to .nds with it, if anyone is interested.
> ...




I'm interested too, can you point us to it?


----------



## HugeCock (Oct 8, 2006)

When people do these scans do they cut up the books or just scan em...with the book folded. Thinking of doing my Sam and Max and Calvin and hobbes collections...not sure if I want to cut up books though lol


----------



## m_babble (Oct 8, 2006)

Is it okay to post a link to my torrent in here?


----------



## Heinrisch (Oct 8, 2006)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Oct 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Heinrisch @ Oct 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > The .gba file works great on the EZ4, until you press the select button.
> ...


Frezzing the app on a EZ4? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seriously I don't know, since it did not work. I think there is a description of what the buttons should do on the homepage.


----------



## nixpins (Oct 8, 2006)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Oct 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Heinrisch @ Oct 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > The .gba file works great on the EZ4, until you press the select button.
> ...


I've seen a lot of examples of people doing it either way. Each method has their downsides: Unbinding the book leaves you with a messy pile of pages that can be scanned easily, while just scanning the book as is leaves you with a usable book, but the image tends to be a bit distorted and darker near the spine(-section of the page).


----------



## yuwing (Oct 8, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Oct 8 2006 said:


> When people do these scans do they cut up the books or just scan em...with the book folded. Thinking of doing my Sam and Max and Calvin and hobbes collections...not sure if I want to cut up books though lol


just download manga...


----------



## MR_COW (Oct 9, 2006)

http://homebrewcast.com/comic

I am making a index of comics.

We have 2 things up now, and they are .nds files only. If you want to convert them, do it yourself. It saves bandwidth and time uploading. Please email .nds files to [email protected] so we can add some more! Lets make it filled with comics!


----------



## OrR (Oct 9, 2006)

QUOTE(MR_COW @ Oct 9 2006 said:


> http://homebrewcast.com/comic
> 
> I am making a index of comics.
> 
> ...


----------



## MR_COW (Oct 9, 2006)

Yea, I was going to do it on the illegal side of it and not care about copyright laws. But I guess it is better safe then sorry now that I think about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## GameGeezer (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm not sure if anyone mentioned this but you can extract the jpeg files from a cbr file using 7-Zip Manager...then add the individual jpegs to the comicds converter.  I'm trying to find room to put all of Sin City onto my G6L.  So far the comics I've tested have worked great.

I tried another program the other day that is also pretty nice.  It's a french to english, english to french translator for the ds.  You can find it at http://www.palib.info/Roms/NewTranslator.zip.  It's an interesting application that also works on the G6L using the file that has the sc.nds suffix.


----------



## MR_COW (Oct 9, 2006)

QUOTE(GameGeezer @ Oct 8 2006 said:


> I'm not sure if anyone mentioned this but you can extract the jpeg files from a cbr file using 7-Zip Manager...then add the individual jpegs to the comicds converter.Â I'm trying to find room to put all of Sin City onto my G6L.Â So far the comics I've tested have worked great.



I couldn't get any other method to work other then extracting all the jpeg's into one folder and then saying add folder in pictods.


----------



## Azngamer15 (Oct 9, 2006)

converting is probably the biggest pain ever. it takes 5-10 minutes to convert a 20 page spiderman comic, granted, its all in color, but still! takes a long time. this applications only practical with short or black and white comics. converting a volume of marvel comics (In color) would take decades. thats my only tiff with the program, other than that, its GREAT!


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Oct 9, 2006)

QUOTE(GameGeezer @ Oct 8 2006 said:


> I'm not sure if anyone mentioned this but you can extract the jpeg files from a cbr file using 7-Zip Manager...then add the individual jpegs to the comicds converter.Â I'm trying to find room to put all of Sin City onto my G6L.Â So far the comics I've tested have worked great.
> 
> I tried another program the other day that is also pretty nice.Â It's a french to english, english to french translator for the ds.Â You can find it at http://www.palib.info/Roms/NewTranslator.zip.Â It's an interesting application that also works on the G6L using the file that has the sc.nds suffix.
> 
> ...





Summary:  If you use .jpg files in a folder, the .nds version is the same size as the original.  If you use a .cbz, .cbr, .rar, or .zip, for some reason the resulting .nds file ends up being TWICE the size!


----------



## teamgod (Oct 9, 2006)

I seem to have problems when I try to boot the sc.nds file from the G6 menu. All I get is a white screen that just hangs there. What settings should I use to write the file?


----------



## dsrules (Oct 9, 2006)

QUOTE(teamgod @ Oct 9 2006 said:


> I seem to have problems when I try to boot the sc.nds file from the G6 menu. All I get is a white screen that just hangs there. What settings should I use to write the file?



You can use the Default Settings which is DoFAT.


----------



## anotheruser22 (Oct 9, 2006)

QUOTE(dsrules @ Oct 9 2006 said:


> QUOTE(teamgod @ Oct 9 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to have problems when I try to boot the sc.nds file from the G6 menu. All I get is a white screen that just hangs there. What settings should I use to write the file?
> ...



Also make sure the file is not too big, i had problems with a file around 50MB. Try a different file just one or two pics and see if it works. 

I just copy across with the default settings. I'm also using quite a recent version of the G6 sw, it might be worth upgrading if you still have issues.


----------



## inthegray (Oct 9, 2006)

i wrote up my impressions on the program, and took some photos of it in action. you can check them out here.

i talked with the developer--he seems like a really nice guy, and is very eager to fix all the issues coming up with his future versions.


----------



## JusDaMan (Oct 9, 2006)

so can anyone get this to work for SC?

I wanna put my crisis on infinite earth on it.


Edit: Nice pics on edgar and mitch's mom.


----------



## zoharmodifier (Oct 10, 2006)

i'm having problems getting my images to convert. i'm trying to process "Death Note" and it always freezes when it's trying to create thumbnails. anyone else experiencing similar problems?


----------



## Mactaetus (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm having issues with the program and my G6 lite.
What I did:

made a nds file from my ultimate spiderman comic (around 30mb I think).
that went pretty fast. copied the sc.nds and the nds file onto my nds.

with one I get a white screen with the other one the program loads but doesn't the comic :-(
Any ideas how to fix that?

A step by step intruction for G6 lite would be great.

cheers
mactaetus


----------



## Tigerstar (Oct 10, 2006)

QUOTE(zoharmodifier @ Oct 10 2006 said:


> i'm having problems getting my images to convert. i'm trying to process "Death Note" and it always freezes when it's trying to create thumbnails. anyone else experiencing similar problems?



The packager program flips out if you use anything other than JPEGs - if there are any GIF or PNG images in there it chokes.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Oct 10, 2006)

So, how do i open the CBR files? Im a tad confused

Can someone write a simple guide for this?


----------



## miko (Oct 10, 2006)

mr.blond88: rename to .rar and...

Do you know some good comix web pages? I know that on torrent are some, but I want some special big comix sites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thx


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Oct 10, 2006)

QUOTE(Mactaetus @ Oct 10 2006 said:


> I'm having issues with the program and my G6 lite.
> What I did:
> 
> made a nds file from my ultimate spiderman comic (around 30mb I think).
> ...




*G6 Lite Users!!*


I wrote very easy to follow instructions for you guys, posted them on PAGE 1, Post #3, please *read* the thread!


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Oct 10, 2006)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Oct 10 2006 said:


> So, how do i open the CBR files? Im a tad confused
> 
> Can someone write a simple guide for this?


you can also extract them directly as a .cbr using a program called 7zip:
http://www.7-zip.org/


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 10, 2006)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Oct 10 2006 said:


> So, how do i open the CBR files? Im a tad confused
> 
> Can someone write a simple guide for this?



CBR is the extension given for rar files
CBZ is for zip

The reason for this is so you can associate comics with them and then open them via certain viewers.

Naturally you can just rename the extension to whatever it would normally be and use a decompression program, my personal choice is 7zip (primarily as it is free) although there loads of programs that work just as good.
7zip: http://www.7-zip.org/

As for this app I finally got around to testing it and can say I am impressed, pity I have no comics to view though.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Oct 10, 2006)

Some info from the creators homepage that may help some of you who are having problems:




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Troubleshoots and Remarks
> 
> Â Â * If the source file is quite big (or if the folder contains a lot of files) the converted .nds file may be bigger than 32 Mb and then may not be loaded by your DS.
> Â Â Â A future version of the converter will automatically create multiple files.
> ...


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Oct 10, 2006)

another addition, regarding the following:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> > If I use the converter with the "Add folder" option to convert my comics
> > which I have stored as multiple .jpg's in a single folder, the files are
> > 10MB when finished (the exact same size as the original files in the
> > folder).Â If I use the .cbz or .cbr file from the exact same comic and use
> ...


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Oct 10, 2006)

Ive been using a program CDisplay to view em, tis perdy kwl


So, urs sayin, if i rename the files to .rar it would extract ok?

then, as long as the files are jpg, convert them that way?


----------



## ds6220 (Oct 10, 2006)

QUOTE(inthegray @ Oct 9 2006 said:


> i wrote up my impressions on the program, and took some photos of it in action. you can check them out here.
> 
> i talked with the developer--he seems like a really nice guy, and is very eager to fix all the issues coming up with his future versions.


Awesome. you answered pretty much all of my questions with your impressions. I figured the reason why some would work and others did not had to do with the size and this proved it. I love this bit of homebrew and I can not wait until the issues are addressed to make it even better.


----------



## Scurvey Dog (Oct 10, 2006)

ive gotten it working using the G6lite.  it works with cbr files but only if the cbr has been built properly.

if there are subfolders in the cbr it doesnt seem to work. take this for example

I open up my origins of wolverine comic and in the folder there is another folder, inside that is where the pics are located.  this causes it to fail and creat e the 448k files as well.

the pics MUST be in the "root"(we will call it) directory of the cbr


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Oct 10, 2006)

QUOTE(Scurvey Dog @ Oct 10 2006 said:


> ive gotten it working using the G6lite.Â it works with cbr files but only if the cbr has been built properly.
> 
> if there are subfolders in the cbr it doesnt seem to work. take this for example
> 
> ...




the only problem with that method (currently, it is a known bug) is that you end up with a file twice the size of what it would be if you would just extract the .cbr to a folder, and convert it from the folder.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Oct 15, 2006)

Version 1.1 has been released:

http://gnese.free.fr/NDS/ComicBookDS/

# 1.1 (15/10/2006):

* BugFix PC: No more memory error (freeze) with big images.
* BugFix PC: Third party programs in directory with spaces characters are now managed (448 ko files problem).
* BugFix PC: "Restore Default" in config dialog box works.
* BugFix PC: Images on FAT32 partition are now correctly ordered.
* BugFix PC: Lower volume for completion sound.
* BugFix DS: Pressing select (backlight change) does not crash anymore.
* New PC: Choice of the output (.nds, .sc.nds, .ds.gba).
* New PC: Logger activated (pictods/log in lib directory).
* New DS: Images are now ordered according to a Numeric Natural Order ("1","2",...,"10" work. No need to have "01","02".."10").
* New DS: Left Handed mode added (press start and change "Right Handed" to "Left Handed").
* New DS: Manga mode added (press start and change "Left To Right" to "Right To Left").
* New DS: Key mapping changes according to the different modes. Right Handed: ABXY does not slow scroll anymore.(check #key mapping)
* New DS: Changing thumbnails with the arrow does not jump anymore some thumbnails.
* New DS: Various small changes and bugfixes ...






Haven't had a chance to play with it yet, but I'll post again once I check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








EDIT:  The "files twice the size when using .cbr or .cbz" problem is still there.  Continue to extract your comic files to folders before you convert them.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Oct 17, 2006)

ver. 1.2 has been released:

# 1.2 (16/10/2006):

* BugFix PC: *No more size differences between .nds file generated from an archive or a folder.*




* BugFix PC: Application is visible in taskbar.
* BugFix DS: Fixed inverted thumbnails in Left Handed/Landscape mode.
* New PC: In config path, PictoDs allows to set an 'input path' (by default your home directory).
* New DS: Screen Space option added (to take into account, or not, the space between the 2 DS screens).


----------



## warspawn (Oct 22, 2006)

With v1.2, is it necessary to install MS .NET Framework? If so, before I do, what is MS .NET Framework?


----------



## HugeCock (Oct 22, 2006)

Actually unfortunatly I think you need to install Java =(
*edit
Oh I already had MS framework installed so it didnt ask....I hate Java so thats why it did ask....anyway both are developer tools and so if you want to run something programed in Java or MS framework you need the app on your comp


----------



## warspawn (Oct 23, 2006)

Before I install any M$ crap on machine, does anyone know why CBDS1.2 would be causing an error with the pafs.exe? Error I receive is "Application failed to initialize properly" with a registry set of numbers.


----------

